# Missing Dog from RCT CF39



## Danielle P (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,

Our staff cross bitch went missing yesterday from Gilfach Goch. 
She is 10 years old, very small staff cross. 
Dark Brinlde
Red leather collar on with silver bones on it 
Shes called Brandy 
Please call 01443 672341 or 07876772319


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Danielle P said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our staff cross bitch went missing yesterday from Gilfach Goch.
> She is 10 years old, very small staff cross.
> ...


Have you called all vets in area in case she has been handed in hurt? Try ALL local animal rescues, speak to dog warden and ring local pound daily, better still go there and check she isn't in it!
Place advert in local paper, also ask them to run a story. Print of flyers and place in shop windows and ask neighbours to look out for her as well as paper boys, postman etc.Try this site too DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Good luck, don't give up looking and keep ringing rescues etc, especially pound. On a sad note, local authorities should keep records of dogs that have been killed on roads etc and picked up. Not a nice thought, but do ring them, or ask someone else to for you. REMEMBER actually go to local dog pound every couple of days, they are not always good at matching lost dog with owner 

Is she microchipped? Good luck, keep us updated!


----------

